# Shannon 28 vs Orion 27



## djc (Jul 1, 2007)

Shannon 28 or Pacific Seacraft Orion 27. Both are beautiful, strong, and capable. What do you all think? Which would you choose?
djc


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmm.. that's a tough choice.. it would help if you said what your sailing plans are and where you sail.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Good taste in boats!
My opinion is a little biased, but the Shannon 28 looks great too. The Orion has two different interior layouts, and can come with tiller or wheel steering, so there are some options out there. However, the galley in the Shannon looks a little more functional. The Orion has a sea berth in the port quarter, where the Shannon looks to keep the head in that space (uncertain on that for the Shannon though). Both cutter rigged. The specs are about the same, with the Orion displacement 10000, and the Shannon 9300. Orion sail area 508, Shannon 470. Orion capsize ratio 1.72, Shannon is 1.81. Orion waterline 22.16, Shannon waterline 23.0. Nice lines on both. 
Hmmmmm........choices choices choices.

After much deliberation I've decide put my vote in the Orion corner.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Two beautiful boats that can take you anywhere. I think the choice is largely personal AND/OR whichever one you can find with the best condition. I like the wheel/rudder arrangement on the Orion better...but I like the inboard stays on the Shannon. Tough one.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Shannon all the way..*

While the Pacific Seacrafts are fine boats they are NOT in the same caliber as the Shannon. I've had the pleasure to work on, and sail, both PSC boats and Shannon's and the Shannon's are a better built boat. Dig around the bilges and construction and you'll see what I mean. I mean really take them apart look a the laminate structure of the tabbing, chainplates, cabinetry etc. and you'll soon see what I mean. You can't go wrong with either boat but if it were me it would be a Shannon 28 over a PSC 27 every day of the week...


----------

